# If you thought it was the camera, heres point and shoot



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

so many amatures think its all about the camera and the lens and under certain conditions like action and low light it does make life easier but a skilled photographer can get awesome pictures out of almost anything..

we are only slightly skilled photographers but marilyn and i took the canon sd880 which is a point and shoot barely the size of a deck of cards and put it through a few scenerios today

we very carefully watched our histograms and adjusted exposures as best as we can to clear all the sides in all color channels... the compression of web sizing made the trees and rocks little over sharp but the origionals are fine.




































[/IMG]


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, it _can be_ the camera depending on how nice or bad of a P&S you have. I think my P&S takes horrible pictures despite all of the research I did before getting it. Now if you're using something like a Canon G10, then you're likely going to get great pictures. Nice pics though.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Nicely done. I need to explore more of the manual settings of my P&S Canon.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

Snareman said:


> Well, it _can be_ the camera depending on how nice or bad of a P&S you have. I think my P&S takes horrible pictures despite all of the research I did before getting it. Now if you're using something like a Canon G10, then you're likely going to get great pictures. Nice pics though.


actually we have a first generation nikon coolpix camera ,3.5 meg also.... while we cant get the print sizes as large as the 10 meg canon up to 8x10 the images are pretty close..

the trick to getting good photos aside from compositition is to get good exposures.... if you just point and shoot without any regard for watching your histogram then you will get crappy pictures...

especially if you shot the pics mid-day... see my posting on photo tips...

now once you have a good exposure and have room on both sides of the histogram any editing software that lets you do levels and curves will allow you to re-expand all the contrast and range back into the photo. thats what makes them pop.... what to do if you cant get good histograms no matter what? try a flash or call it a day and go clean the bimmer.. come back again and try it under different lighting another day

the point of the above was to show people for nice travel and landscape photography you need not spend thousands on cameras and lenses. save that stuff for your action, low light and poster size prints

the sd880 we used was 250.00 bucks...


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

just for comparsion marilyn shot these today on the d300 with tamron 90mm macro and sb900 flash while i used my 35 year old film nikon fe and the little canon sd880... so heres what almost 3,000 bucks in camera gear gets you


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

The camera just makes it possible, it's the photographer that makes it happen. :thumbup:

Great photographer with $50 P&S > Dummy with $10,000 worth of the best gear


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Tangent said:


> The camera just makes it possible, it's the photographer that makes it happen. :thumbup:
> 
> Great photographer with $50 P&S > Dummy with $10,000 worth of the best gear


Agreed


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

Yep!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Maybe you photographers learn how to post pictures. I see nothing but red Xs.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

mathjak, those pictures don't look good to me, I think it's high compression?

I agree in principle, but looking at pictures on say, Nikoncafe, you can't get this kind of sharpness or depth of field with a P&S.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i agree, not in macro you cant with a point and shoot.... its more a novelty on a p&s that they give you that mode

but landscape and good lighting shots they arent bad at all when used properly

and yes those photos are compressed to death


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> Maybe you photographers learn how to post pictures. I see nothing but red Xs.


Maybe only us photographers can see them.


----------

